# Butterfly Loves Stevia Plant



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Theres a butterfly that sems to stay on these plants drinking nector all day.
Its a medium size one that is purplish grey,with white spots on wings.
Also bees like them too.
All the plants made it and are now in bloom with tiny white flowers.
Some say cut them at bottom of stalks and they come back after blooms,others say wait till fall.
So guess I'll cut off a few now and then more later.
They are bery sweet as advertised.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2011)

I planted a lot of Stevia. But unfortunately there is a 40ft maple tree laying on the herb garden.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Beanie said:


> I planted a lot of Stevia. But unfortunately there is a 40ft maple tree laying on the herb garden.


 Oh my ! Sorry Beanie. Did you save any of them,maybe you can move them and transplant somwhere else.Or keep inside until spring.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to try to after the guys get the tree chopped up. 

This is my first try at Stevia...can it be dried and used? Will the sweet taste still be there?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Beanie said:


> I'm going to try to after the guys get the tree chopped up.
> 
> This is my first try at Stevia...can it be dried and used? Will the sweet taste still be there?


 Yes it can be dried and it taste the same.I let some leaves sit in my china cabinet for a few weeks,tasted them,they were good and very very sweet.


----------

